# Second class for Diesel and Willow!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats !!!! Now you need to find an ice bag and some Advil for your head.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What fun!! Sounds like a great time!!
Your doggies are so lucky to have you as a playmate!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on the great class and I hope your head feels better! I guess now you know not to crawl into the tunnel anymore


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Willow and Diesel!!!! Sorry your head hurts but it was probably worth it seeing him come charging thru. I can just see little Willow going back and forth and not wanting to give up the tunnel to the other pups. High Five Paws from the boys.


----------

